# Please help me travelling with pet.



## Tinadolly (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi,

Can anybody knows Pet monitor to monitor pet in RV?  Some of my friends suggest me to order RV Pet monitoring device (https://rvpetsafety.com/#main).

Please, help me with this. 
Did anybody know about this product and whether it is useful to monitor my pet while leaving in RV?

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## packnrat (Mar 2, 2018)

can not say about any spific product. but there are a number of cams / programs that can let you see whats up on your smart phone.

remote viewing,
remote sound, (two way sound??)
remote temps,
etc.


----------

